# When Is Joe coming back?



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

For game 5? Can't find any info on this.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Definitely not game 5. I think they say it on Suns website.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

It's not looking so good for Game 5. He might be back on the sidelines in street clothes though.

We'll just save him for the Conf Finals. We'll need some fresh legs for San Antonio or (God willing) Seattle.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't play for the rest of the series.*


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

yeh he wont be back for game 5  http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2005/news/story?id=2061162
we really need him there sumthing missing without him. Although i rekon Jim Jackson did well to fill the whole in game 3


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> yeh he wont be back for game 5  http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2005/news/story?id=2061162
> we really need him there sumthing missing without him. Although i rekon Jim Jackson did well to fill the whole in game 3


If you ask me, the press has worked harder than both teams in this series. They're trying to portray as much negativity out of this situation as possible.

We will win this series.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Game 6 at the earliest, apparently. Could be the whole series, no point in risking JJ's career by playing him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Having him just in the arena in street clothes should help IMO :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> If you ask me, the press has worked harder than both teams in this series. They're trying to portray as much negativity out of this situation as possible.
> 
> We will win this series.


I like your confidence man :yes:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Anyone know his contract details?


----------



## too_vimal (Jan 9, 2004)

He looks to be in pretty bad shape...Hopefully he can be back for the NEXT series... DEFINITELY NOT FOR THE REMAINDER of this series..


<img src="http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/pics/0518sunsbig.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

too_vimal said:


> He looks to be in pretty bad shape...Hopefully he can be back for the NEXT series... DEFINITELY NOT FOR THE REMAINDER of this series..
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/pics/0518sunsbig.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


......damn.....


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Darn... his eye looks so red... 

I thought JJ say he won't be back for this series...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

What the heck is up with his lip too?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

saw him on TV eh. looks rugged :biggrin: hopefully he comes back soon.


----------

